# 1st Lathe Project



## Ken S (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi everyone. I'm new here and as green as you can get on a lathe. This is my first ever attempt to make something and it's only the first part of a small slide hammer center punch.
I would like to tell you what I learned and hopefully you can steer me away from any bad habits I'm forming.
1. I learned it's important to find center on my stock and drill it correctly
2. I learned I need to get some center drill bits. It's a bear trying to keep my work from moving around when it's not drilled right.
3. I learned a new cutting tool isn't necessarily sharp and how to sharpen one (I think)
4. I learned I need to minimize the overhang of my cutting tool or it vibrates.
5. I learned to start with a long enough piece of stock so I won't have to re-position the piece in the lathe. (Hard to impossible to get it centered again)
6. I learned threading ain't easy and I learned those numbers on that little dial where you lock the saddle to the leadscrew mean something. I think I learned that you have to start the feed on the same number every time to properly cut threads. Is that right? As you can see, I figured that out too late so I'll have to cut it off and shorten.
Any tips on threading would be most welcome.
Ken


----------



## T Bredehoft (Mar 14, 2016)

Threading on your first piece is pretty ambitious.  Yes, start on same number. There are variations on this, but the same number is always right. Thread slow. no, thread slower. it's not a race. When you're good at it then  you can speed up, a little. The best threading cutter is not good enough, you'll never get a perfect one. Live with it or get a  die. Thread with the threads coated in cutting oil. Yeah, gotta clean it off to see where  you are. No oil may equal ruined threads.


----------



## Ken S (Mar 14, 2016)

T Bredehoft said:


> Threading on your first piece is pretty ambitious.  Yes, start on same number. There are variations on this, but the same number is always right. Thread slow. no, thread slower. it's not a race. When you're good at it then  you can speed up, a little. The best threading cutter is not good enough, you'll never get a perfect one. Live with it or get a  die. Thread with the threads coated in cutting oil. Yeah, gotta clean it off to see where  you are. No oil may equal ruined threads.



Thanks Tom, I didn't know there were tools just for threading. That could be one of the reasons I did such a bad job, Ha ha.  I'll have to look into getting the right tool.


----------



## schor (Mar 14, 2016)

Pretty good for a first job. For threads that small its usually better to just use a die.

Order of operation is also something to keep in mind. And for repositioning, use a 4jaw chuck to get things perfectly centered.


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi
+1    "Pretty good for a first job. For threads that small its usually better to just use a die."


----------



## ebgb68 (Mar 14, 2016)

Your part looks great threading is definitely an art. I ended up buying some Arthur P. Warner HHS thread inserts and it helped me alot. I helped me figure out that I don't know how to sharpen a tool.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi Ken,
it looks like you are doing well for the first time!
there is hundreds of hours of shop videos on you tube that can explain things.
of the many, i'd mention these to start,
Tom's Techniques
That Lazy Machinist, aka Marc Lecuyer
Mr.Pete222, aka Tubaicain

once you get your fill of these, there are hundreds more!


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi
This is a great guy & fun, give him a try.
https://www.youtube.com/user/doubleboost/videos

ps
not the food one's lol 

jeff


----------



## Ken S (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks for the tips and videos, I'll check them out.


----------



## BGHansen (Mar 15, 2016)

Very nice job, you're addicted now!

Bruce


----------



## Ken S (Mar 15, 2016)

Lol Bruce, if drooling over milling machines means I'm addicted then I'm addicted. I'm spending my lunch hours
watching how to videos and checking tracking numbers hoping my metal order comes a day early.


----------



## NEL957 (Mar 25, 2016)

Ken
There are lots of things to learn from green, stick with it just be safe doing it. A lathe of any good size can and will tear your arm off. 
Now to the important stuff:
What kind of lathe do you have? 
Do you have any of the How to Run a Lathe books?

Your finish on your slide hammer looks real nice. Keep up the good work and everyday's a day to learn something.
Nelson


----------



## Ken S (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi Nelson, thanks for the warning. I've worked around machinery all my life and unfortunately have seen some gruesome results of carelessness. 
I even have a few stitches from a key mill as a reminder but safety sure needs to be hammered into my hard head.
I have a harbor freight mini lathe that I thought was given to me but it turns out I'm just storing it for a period of time. I'm just thankful to be able to use it for awhile.
The search is on for a lathe and mill. I'm going through the same decision process I'm sure you all have been through on size and price and the "do I really need one that big" question.
Import or old american made. There aren't any used machines close to me and I'm leery of buying one sight unseen so I'm really leaning toward the Grizzly products.
I've narrowed it down to the 602 and G4003. Grizzly is having a tent sale in June so I'll probably go up and try my luck there.
I have not read any books but I've learn a ton from youtube and machinist sites like this one.


----------



## NEL957 (Mar 29, 2016)

Ken
If you can afford to buy new and you have not seen anything become available in your area, well do it. All machines are workable, some do it better than others. You will never regret doing it. The hours of enjoyment on a machine, you can not put a price on it.  Looking forward to the new projects coming.


----------



## Chip Hacket (Mar 30, 2016)

You did a really good job on that Ken.  I can't thread on my lathe so your ahead of me already.  I have to agree with the videos.  Tubalcain is my favorite.  

I'm afraid your addicted now.  It's like lead poisoning, it never goes away it just gets worse.

Enjoy
--Chip


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken S (Apr 4, 2016)

Chip Hacket said:


> You did a really good job on that Ken.  I can't thread on my lathe so your ahead of me already.  I have to agree with the videos.  Tubalcain is my favorite.
> 
> I'm afraid your addicted now.  It's like lead poisoning, it never goes away it just gets worse.
> 
> ...




Thanks Chip, it's definitely gotten ahold of me. I decided the advice to use a tap and die was pretty sound so I just turned it the next size smaller and finished it up. Still can't thread (yet).
I'm agonizing over 2 Logan lathes I found. One is a 920 that looks restored and the other is a 1957 that doesn't look well cared for. I like the 36" between centers on the 1957 but I can't think of a good reason why. The 920 is 24" I think. More goodies with the 1957 too but it's a 6 hour drive from me and the 920 is 45 min. 

Decisions...decisions


----------

